# New Survey Shows Constipation Sufferers Fail To Use Most Effective Remedies



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

UNFOUNDED FEAR OF ADDICTION PREVENTS LAXATIVE USEGlobal survey highlights misunderstandings about causes and treatment ofconstipationBerlin, Germany, 25 October 2006 â€" Many people with constipation are confused about the cause of their condition and its appropriate treatment with laxatives. Results of a Boehringer Ingelheim GmbH new large-scale global survey, announced today, show that many people wrongly fear that laxatives are addictive and that their use for long periods of time actually causes constipation.1,2 One of the authors of the study, Professor MÃ¼ller-Lissner said, â€œConstipation sufferers should be reassured that they will not become dependent on laxatives. Clinical studies and extensive experience show that laxatives, such as bisacodyl and sodium picosulphate, are not addictive and can be trusted as safe and effective treatments.â€ Dr. Stuart Ferguson, an addiction specialist, added, â€œAddiction to a medicine can only happen when it affects the brain â€" this is the case with nicotine and alcohol. DulcolaxÂ®, however, does not affect the brain and therefore cannot be addictive.â€ The survey of 1,400 people in seven countries also found that 90% of people with constipation consider nutrition and stress to be the most common cause of constipation.1,2 A recently published review, however, contradicts such beliefs and reports that diet and lifestyle should not be assumed to be the major cause of constipation.3 Despite these misunderstandings, more than 30% of those surveyed believe that laxatives, such as DulcolaxÂ®, are effective and can help to relieve their condition. â€œThe findings show that people recognise laxatives can help them but that they are not using them because of fears of addiction and confusion about the conditionâ€ commented Professor MÃ¼ller-Lissner. He continued â€œAs healthcare professionals, we need to provide suffers with the right information so that they can stop worrying unnecessarily and use the best remedies available.â€ Claire Shiells from London, UK is a patient who confidently uses laxatives. â€œI used to spend days feeling uncomfortable and bloated, which was affecting my performance at work and my home life. DulcolaxÂ® has helped me to lead a normal life without having to constantly worry about my bowels. Iâ€™m confident that it can help others like it has helped me.â€DulcolaxÂ® (bisacodyl and sodium picosulphate) DulcolaxÂ® (bisacodyl and sodium picosulphate) is a safe4-9 and effective contact laxative available worldwide for the gentle yet effective treatment of constipation5-12 even over the longterm.13 The active ingredients in DulcolaxÂ® act only where they are needed, in the colon,4-5,14-27 and stimulate the natural movements of the bowels to alleviate the symptoms of constipation. Epidemiology Survey The survey was conducted in seven countries across four continents, with at least 200 one-to-one interviews with frequent sufferers carried out in each country. The results give a unique insight into these suffererâ€™s beliefs and habits and draw attention to the fact that people are continuing to be influenced by myths. United European Gastroenterology Week (UEGW) The United European Gastroenterology Week (UEGW) is organised annually and has a balanced programme which includes a range of symposia on clinical updates, the best of European gastrointestinal and liver science and some training opportunities for established and nascent gastroenterologists. For more information on UEGW, visit http://www.uegw2006.de/ Boehringer Ingelheim The Boehringer Ingelheim group is one of the worldâ€™s 20 leading pharmaceutical companies. Headquartered in Ingelheim, Germany, it operates globally with 143 affiliates in 47 countries and almost 37,500 employees. Since it was founded in 1885, the family-owned company has been committed to researching, developing, manufacturing and marketing novel products of high therapeutic value for human and veterinary medicine.Boehringer Ingelheim The Boehringer Ingelheim group is one of the worldâ€™s 20 leading pharmaceutical companies. Headquartered in Ingelheim, Germany, it operates globally with 143 affiliates in 47 countries and almost 37,500 employees. Since it was founded in 1885, the family-owned company has been committed to researching, developing, manufacturing and marketing novel products of high therapeutic value for human and veterinary medicine. In 2005, Boehringer Ingelheim posted net sales of 9.5 billion euro while spending almost one fifth of net sales in its largest business segment Prescription Medicines on research and development. The Consumer Health Care business is one of the core businesses of the Boehringer Ingelheim Corporation and strives to serve customers worldwide with top-quality pharmaceuticals for selfmedication and is widely known for its products such as: PharmatonÂ®, DulcolaxÂ®, BisolvonÂ®, MucosolvanÂ®, BuscopanÂ®, AntistaxÂ® and MucoanginÂ®. Boehringer Ingelheim Consumer Healthcare is ranked the 8th largest supplier of self-medication products. For more information, visit www.boehringer-ingelheim.com For any further information, please contact: Ute E. Schmidt Boehringer Ingelheim GmbH, 55216 Ingelheim, Germany Tel. + 49 (0) 6132 77 97296 Fax + 49 (0) 6132 77 6601


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

THANKS!!!It was getting old these stories of "laxatives abuses".If it hurt,just stop using it rigth?Few members seems to be really convinced about that tho.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I should show this article to my previous GI doctor. He was downright hateful to me when he found out I was using a tea with senna in it. Apparently it causes a darkening of the colon walls. I am glad Zelnorm works well enough for me. I am also glad to hear that using laxatives is OK. Suffering with chronic constipation is an awful way to live without added stress of guilt from doctors and fear of addiction to the only things that help.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, thanks so much, Jeff, for posting this article. in jan 2005 medscape published an article similar to this from The American Journal of Gastroenterology based on the Muller-Lissner report stating the same thing--that "at recommended doses stimulant laxatives are unlikely to be harmful to the colon" and I've seen similar articles since then but, yes, like Tiss said, when I mentioned this and showed the article to several drs (very carefully, not in a "know-it-all" way), they refused to believe me and were very negative and dismissive, saying I shouldn't believe everything i read on the internet...and this information is from reputable sources!! so I've given up on drs as far as this is concerned and just basically started treating myself--if I feel I need a stimulant, I use one. it works and now I don't feel guilty, like I'm abusing myself. after sufferring most of my life (40 yrs)with ibs-c, I'm grateful to be able to use anything that works.http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/496828


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Yes, thanks to Jeff for the information. I have had that misconception for years. I remember doctors telling me that I shouldn't be using anything on a regular basis. Well, then what was I supposed to do about constipation?Unfortunately, Dulcolax just stopped working for me. I had used it years ago when I didn't know that I had IBS-C (wasn't even a diagnosis then that I know of).Thanks, Tiss. I thought I was the only one who was told not to use senna.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

This study was conducted by the phamaceutical company that makes the laxative Dulcolax. It's not reliable information, even if it's correct. Such a study would never be published in a peer reviewed medical journal, and no doctor would take it seriously. That said, my gastro won't even let me eat prunes to instigate a BM every day because of fear that it will weaken my colon. I don't think he's ever been constipated.Dana


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Also, the recommended dose of a laxative is NOT every day use, and under those conditions they won't damage the colon. We need something every day, which is why laxative become ineffective over time. Ask any laxative-abusing bulemic and she she'll tell you that they all atop working after a while... Dana


----------

